# Measures we should take for making dog happy in hot weather



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

We intend taking a gap year ,taking Callie our dog(labrador) with us and travelling in Europe.We intend giving her a space in the rear garage and I am concerned by the temperatures we might encounter.What do other people do to keep there dog happy. Cairngorm


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Travelling pets*

Hi

My trip to Italy next year will be the first with Oscar and so the weather at that time of year will not be an issue.

As we are there for months, he should gradually get used to the weather. There are plenty of dogs living in Italy - and hotter places too.

In the July heatwave, Oscar kept cool by doing his own thing. He would sit on the patio slabs etc etc and drink plenty.

I am however having AC/DC aircon fitted to keep the van cool whilst travelling. (Cooler in any case.)

The temperature in the cab is always a lot different to "down the back" so whilst travelling, you could sit a human with the dog and see how it is.

To help keep the van cool on the move, you will be able to close the blinds on the sunny side etc

Rapide561


----------



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

*measures we should take for keeping dog cool.*

Hi,
We carry an oscillating fan so as, if we are on hook-up, we can put it on the floor and our standard poodle, Didi, can lie in front of it. She soon finds the most comfortable position to lie in.
We keep blinds shut on the sunny side of the van and the dark net blind over the sun roof when it`s very hot.
didi


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Fans are not that good at keeping dogs cool but they can help a little, the problem is that a dog will only lose heat from his pads (feet) and his breath, so if he is, as most dogs are, very hairy, then the fan doesnt help much.

Many dogs have short hair on their heads, when it is very hot it is a good idea to wet their heads (most wont like it much) and the subsequent evaporation is a good cooler. A swim is much better, than just getting theh head wet, but not always available or practical

I have worked with dogs in the far east, and most dogs cope very well as long as they have shade and plenty to drink. If it is very hot, a dog without shade and a drink can die a horrible death in less than a couple of hours.

Dogs like us need time to aclimatise to hot weather and get better and more active as their systems learn to cope with the heat.


----------

